# NY Reptile Expo?



## MD2 (Jul 3, 2010)

Anyone go before? It's on 7/11. Is there usually frog related vendors there? I'm not into reptiles or snakes so wondering if its worth the trip?


----------



## Dean (Mar 1, 2008)

I cant say for sure who's selling frogs and supplies. But if you google N.Y. Reptile show they have a list of vendors on the site.


----------



## Enlightened Rogue (Mar 21, 2006)

I think White Plains is a pretty decent show.
I believe there are only maybe 3-4 frog vendors, Black Jungle being one of them and you can`t do much better than them.
Check it out..see for yourself.

John


----------



## ghettopieninja (Jul 29, 2008)

Black Jungle is always there with lots of frogs, other than that there are usually 2-3 other 'frog-only' vendors, Aaron of Aaron's Frog Farm used to vend this show all the time which was great because he would always have excellent stuff but he has not been as of late. There is also 2 or 3 other larger vendors that usually have the more common dendrobates as well as some interesting tree frogs depending on the time of year. After going to this and all other shows in the area for many years I would say this is the best show in the north east and is totally worth checking out however I rarely buy frogs here anymore but still go fairly often to buy supplies and plants from black jungle as well as look at the geckos that I can't afford.


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

the white plains show is one of the best shows around so its a good show to attend, lots of room and vendors.


----------



## eos (Dec 6, 2008)

Lotsa good stuff there... Where are you coming from?


----------



## MD2 (Jul 3, 2010)

I'm coming from the east end of Long Island. Probably a 2hour drive depending on traffic.


----------



## Peter Keane (Jun 11, 2005)

From the April show.. There were 2 major vendors that sold darts.. Black Jungle.. I bought a couple of nice, very nice Matechos from them.. and Regal Reptiles.. there are other various vendors (private) there as well. Other vendors offer tropical frogs also.. So, you get a nice variety of frogs in general. ENJOY!! ... Peter Keane


----------



## eos (Dec 6, 2008)

Aside form the vendors..... People also bring their own stuff

Read on:
http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/northeast/55435-white-plains-ny-july-11-a.html


----------

